

The Case for Complex Dark Matter - retupmoc01
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20150820-the-case-for-complex-dark-matter/

======
vectorjohn
There is probably a really obvious disproof of this, but I thought of what
might be an interesting concept to explore in a sci-fi story.

When they mentioned that there could be a whole other class of particles
rather than one type of dark matter, it made me think what if dark matter is
just an adjacent universe and for whatever reason gravity can interact between
universes. So it would make sense if galaxies in neighbor universes tended
towards places in our universe with high gravity, i.e. our galaxies.
Especially if both universes started at around the same time.

But then I guess that would probably mess up orbits of smaller things.
Although space is big so maybe not. Just a thought.

~~~
andrewflnr
Reminds me a bit of
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brane_cosmology](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brane_cosmology)
. Not so easily disprovable, so far. :)

------
phaemon
Now that is interesting: the possibility of a whole new type of reality built
of Dark Matter!

~~~
thechao
Or, three or four or eight different dark matters (one of which is our stuff),
that all only weakly interact with each other through gravity. Or, even more
strangely, one of those dark matter's interacts with stuff that doesn't even
interact with the gravitational field.

A graph of weakly-connected physics.

~~~
geon
Maybe a directional graph?

------
caribeb
Dark matter is mind blowing. I love Neil Degrasse Tyson's analogy of dark
matter being the ocean at night and what we see is only the crests of the
waves.

~~~
sombremesa
That's...not a good analogy. I guess it's poetry of some kind, but it doesn't
really correspond in a technical sense to what dark matter is.

------
yk
I really like the idea of complex dark matter, because there be dragons.

------
trhway
i feel at least half-vindicated :)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10049619](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10049619)

